# Lion bits for my custom SM chapter



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I am not sure where to post it but I hope it is right one.

I have my own chapter Black Lions successor of Dark Angels. I started 2 years ago and there were not many lion bits almost none. But then new High Elves were released with White Lions and Chariot and I discovered Scibbor miniatures page with beautiful shields,shoulder pads and so on. This helped me a lot but still I need more different bitz to look my army more specific and special.
Could you help me to find more lion themed bits? I will be gratefull 

And for example some pictures of my SM so far


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Heads:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=870#i/conversion_parts/big/sf_lion_heads.jpg

Shoulder Pads and Shields:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=871#i/conversion_parts/big/lion_shoulderpads.jpg

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1074#i/2011/big/lion_parts_01.jpg

Vehicle Parts:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,sho...parts_2011/big/lion_decorated_plates_3_01.jpg


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Moonschwine:* As I said above I am using bits from GW and Scibbor miniatures. These lion shoulder pads are on termie above  I am looking for some other companies who produce lion bitz.


----------

